# ***OFFICIAL*** Jon Fitch vs Thiago Alves Pre/Post Fight



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Jon Fitch fighting Thiago Alves again at UFC 117 in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Boiler Up! Let's go Fitch!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I think Fitch wins this via UD. I believe that Fitch is either #2 or #3 in the WW division, his teammate Kos being in the other spot, and GSP being #1. Alves is legit and showed some nice TDD against GSP, but it took him a while before it became effective.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Voted Fitch, mainly due to Alves being out for a while...not a huge fan of either which makes it more fun to watch since this should be a nail-biter.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

before i voted Alves, this time Fitch. I just think Alves is the better fighter but Fitch is waaay to hard to come back to after a surgery. Will be cheering for Alves tho.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

As far as welter weights go these two are both in my top five favorites. I like Jon Fitch as a person, and respect his skills, stylistically I prefer Alves hands down. In the end I'm siding with who I think has the better chance of beating GSP in a rematch. So I'm going with Alves, for the vote. When it comes to cheering at the bar, I'll just be quiet on this one.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

gut says fitch but i like alves more, if i had to bet id go with fitch, the more active of the two and the one not coming off a layoff.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

More excited about this fight than the main event. Should be awesome and I can not wait.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

It's a bit of a layoff for the Pitbull, but I don't think he'll be denied. He'll get his revenge then set up a rubber match down the line. 

We need more bangers in the WW division. Damn I wanted to watch him vs Daley. Oh wellz...


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Alves has had a long layoff but I also think Alves has improved alot more since the first fight if he has good TD which he has shown sometimes he takes which I hope he does I dont think I have ever enjoyed a Fitch fight his gnp is boring and unaffective


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Gonna go with Alves this time. I think he has shown more improvement and he can actually put guys away. He made Kos look like a scrub and Kos is not exactly an easy fight for anybody. 

Alves by TKO or UD


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm not a fan of fiTch in any way, shape or form. So naturally I'll be going for Alves, and I'd like a finish. Sure the pitbull is coming off a long layoff, but he tasted the power of GSP, and if he's trained accordingly, fitch will be no problem.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I think Fitch is going to take it and I really want to see that rematch against GSP, but I kinda want Alves to win.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm torn on this one between a Fitch UD (yeah another one) and an Alves kick ko. So bet one way on vbookie and the other on CPL. Either way, hope it's an exciting fight and is worth the wait.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I really don't think this fight is going to be close. Comfortable UD for Fitch. Alves had one fight where he showed above average TDD (Kos) and people over estimate him because of that. Fitch won't take him down as easily as GSP did but he'll get him there and keep him there enough to win the fight without being in danger.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I think Fitch wins this, but hope Alves does. Fitch is just so good at stifling fights.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

I really have no interest in seeing Fitch vs. GSP 2 so I hope Alves wins it. Sadly though, Fitch will probably grind out a decision.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I see Alves winning this. Alves could get up from underneath GSP and that was one of the few fights that I thought GSP could be in trouble(all it takes is one good shot to end it). Fitch doesn't have as good of wrestling or stand up as GSP and I think it won't be good enough to win a decision over Alves.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Going with Alves all the way. Like Tyson Griffin recently, Fitch should get KOed for the first time in his career. 

Alves can not make the same mistake twice. This is his chance to shine. Fitch will go for the take down and Alves will a.) knee em or b.) sprawl then counter immediately.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

*Jon Fitch: Thiago Alves Weigh Cut Issues Are 'Laughable'*


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Haha thanks for the vid^^ War Fitch! :thumbsup:

Just don't take the fight if he is 3,4 pounds over weight Jon. This fight is way to important! Let him drain himself even more.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Fitch takes down Alves early and often, wins a UD. Simple as that.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Fitch will win, i think ringrust will play a major role here.
I say UD for Fitch.


----------



## ballers101 (Aug 6, 2010)

I really want Alves to win but I am pretty sure Fitch is going to Lay and Prey his way into victory.


----------



## TViddy (Dec 23, 2008)

I dont think ALves is gonna make weight. They better make him cut pretty damn close to it. I dont care if it takes till 12 midnight. Look how big he was when he fought Matt Hughes. That was a clear advantage for Alves. If Fitch takes the fight and Alves is overweight and then he loses, I dont think that its fair that Alves gets the title shot.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Thelegend said:


> gut says fitch but i like alves more, if i had to bet id go with fitch, the more active of the two and the one not coming off a layoff.



Copy, and pasted my exact thoughts


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Yikes... Alves missed weight by a HALF A POUND. that's gotta suck. they're taking 20% of his purse.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

If he couldn't cut half a pound it could mean that he is pretty drained.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

HexRei said:


> Yikes... Alves missed weight by a HALF A POUND. that's gotta suck. they're taking 20% of his purse.


Is it official now?
The docs didnt allowed him to cut more?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

AmdM said:


> Is it official now?
> The docs didnt allowed him to cut more?


Ya it's official, they did give him time but he couldn't cut that last half pound.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

HexRei said:


> Ya it's official, they did give him time but he couldn't cut that last half pound.


Thanks for the info. :thumbsup:

Sucks big time...


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Some guys said he could have difficulties with the cut since he had such a long break. I guess they were right. This is not the first time, so I hope something happens. He needs to either lose some muscle or go up to Middleweight. You can't have a top 5 WW who is not able to make the cut. That's unprofessional, unfair towards his opponent and I doubt it will make him rise in the rankings.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

.5 pounds...can't believe it's deja vu and I'm rooting for him. At least it's not like three - five pounds over weight I suppose. I'm sure they'll have a talk with him.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> .5 pounds...can't believe it's deja vu and I'm rooting for him. At least it's not like three - five pounds over weight I suppose. I'm sure they'll have a talk with him.


They're having a talk with him, in the form of penalizing 20% of his purse.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

UrbanBounca said:


> They're having a talk with him, in the form of penalizing 20% of his purse.


Which is a miniscule penalty, really. Someone else made a good point earlier that the current situation really gives an incentive not to bother to make weight, since most of the time that 20% penalty is going to be much less severe than the cost of losing the fight, because most UFC fighters get as much to win as to show.

They should eliminate the win bonus for a fighter who doesn't make weight, and possibly dock him a point in the fight or something since they have a weight (and likely, cardio) advantage.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

All of this weight cutting is going to add too many asterisks to my favorite sport. I hope they change things up some day.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Fitch third Round Submission :thumbsup:


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Fitch third Round Submission :thumbsup:


Fitch doesn't know any submissions. :laugh:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

UrbanBounca said:


> Fitch doesn't know any submissions. :laugh:


Haha^^ he will shock us tomorrow, trust me Urban!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

UrbanBounca said:


> Fitch doesn't know any submissions. :laugh:


Black Belt under Dave Camarillo in Guerilla JJ. Almost subbed Paulo Thiago and Mike Pierce... Don't underestimate it. 

I call Fitch via Head Arm late 2nd. Thiago's Biceps are so big they practically have "HEY PUT ME IN A DAMN TRIANGLE" written all over them and Fitch's arms definitely have the reach to do so. Top control -> Side Mount -> Arm Trap -> Side Mount Switch -> Tap. Watch it happen.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Haha^^ he will shock us tomorrow, trust me Urban!


We will, and while I like Fitch, I expect another decision.



TraMaI said:


> Black Belt under Dave Camarillo in Guerilla JJ. Almost subbed Paulo Thiago and Mike Pierce... Don't underestimate it.
> 
> I call Fitch via Head Arm late 2nd. Thiago's Biceps are so big they practically have "HEY PUT ME IN A DAMN TRIANGLE" written all over them and Fitch's arms definitely have the reach to do so. Top control -> Side Mount -> Arm Trap -> Side Mount Switch -> Tap. Watch it happen.


Calm! I'm just kidding around, I know he has some tools, but we just don't see his 'submission set' very often.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm going to have to go with sprawl --> counter left or right hook --> GNP for the TKO by Alves.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I see him choking Alves out in the third via RNC, after Alves is tired because of the rough weight cut and the brutal GnP.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> I'm going to have to go with sprawl --> counter left or right hook --> GNP for the TKO by Alves.


Not sure how Alves is gonna sprawl on an outside leg trip against the fence but sure.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

calling alves, rooting for fitch


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I think this could be a repeat of the first fight between them.
I would hae picked Alves 3 months ago.
But i don't know how he was affected by that surgery. Plus ALves said this was the eassiest cut he made, out of his last cuts, but there have been rumours he had to cut abouy 20 lbs 2 days before the fight. And using a towel to make weight...i don't know.
If this cut wasn't that easy on him i think he could be in some trouble against Fitch.
If Alves rocks Fith early on i think he could finnish him.

But i tend to go with Fitch by UD....hmmmm or even a finnish?!?! if Alves tires too much....NO. Fitch by UD. It's only a 3 rounder.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> Not sure how Alves is gonna sprawl on an outside leg trip against the fence but sure.


I love it...this is what the boards are for. If they're clinching at that point the sprawl is useless obviously. He'll get his unders and shuck him off, or get right back up if it hits the mat. Meanwhile kneeing him in the process. 

This fight is for Alves to win. Hope his conditioning is fine and more importantly he's mentally ready to rock.


----------



## Żołdak (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm rooting for Fitch as well, but don't think he will win. I see Alves taking a UD or TKOing Fitch in the third. Leg kicks will be the deciding factor in this fight, calling it right now.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

cant wait for this. HERE WE GO!!!!!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I know Fitch will take this, but...


WAR TIAGO!!!!!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Here we go... Fitch needing to prove himself yet AGAIN. 

I have no opinion on this one other than I'm stoked. I don't like seeing either one lose at all.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

C'mon Alves, knock Fitch into next week.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh yeah, have been waiting for this fight for so long now.


----------



## NoSlickRemarks (Feb 6, 2010)

3/3 so far. Lets go, Thiago!


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

nice info by rogan. so fitch only gets half that 20%.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Alves doesn't look as in good of shape as usual. I'm very confident in Fitch now. As long as he doesn't have 'Dan Henderson' syndrome and sticks purely to his wrestling, he has this.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Jon Fitch is the most handsome rugged man on the planet


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

well that was fast....td attempt i mean


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

SJ said:


> Jon Fitch is the most handsome rugged man on the planet


its like watching a graceful hobo :thumb02:


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Okay everybody, Blankets On!


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

SJ said:


> Jon Fitch is the most handsome rugged man on the planet


you got that right.. weird that he can't finish fights though with all that ruggedness.. :confused02:

Go Fitch!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Fitch's stand up looks improved. His head movement and combinations look great. Round 1 all Fitch.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

ill give that round to fitch


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

10-9 Fitch

Alves will need a flash KO to have a chance here I think


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Damn, im afraid of Alves fetting another brain injury,
not being able to enjoy the fight...


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

*Omg!!*

fitch is fighting?.. time to change the channel.


----------



## Benge (Mar 8, 2008)

Is it just me, or does Thiago not look as "buff/cut" as he usually does?


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

AlphaDawg said:


> Fitch's stand up looks improved. His head movement and combinations look great. Round 1 all Fitch.


Impressive thus far. Alves needs a one punch KO for this. I still don't see either of these guys being able to damage GSP


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

surprised fitch with the better standup


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

If Fitch was a little quicker/athletically gifted, he'd be scary as hell.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

*yawn* the crowd agrees.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

People think this is boring, and I can understand that, but Fitch's wrestling and control on the ground is amazing.

Alves is going to need a stoppage here.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Damn it Alves, why couldn't you come into this fight ready. Looks horrible out there and its obviously from trying to make weight.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

God Fitch is a boring fighter..... him vs GSP would be such a snoozefest....


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Dakota? said:


> God Fitch is a boring fighter..... him vs GSP would be such a snoozefest....


.............:confused02:


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

20-18 Fitch. Alves is getting nullified.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Have fun with that.


----------



## rcboxer1 (Nov 28, 2008)

lol! Is it not worth watching?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Dakota? said:


> God Fitch is a boring fighter..... him vs GSP would be such a snoozefest....


Actually, his fight against GSP was quite exciting.

However, he fights a lot like GSP, only not as fast or explosive, so he's like a slower version of GSP, which isn't a good thing in the exciting department.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

i find this fight pretty exciting actually. fitch more willing to stand. another rd to fitch. KO or die situation for alves.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Gyser said:


> People think this is boring, and I can understand that, but Fitch's wrestling and control on the ground is amazing.
> 
> Alves is going to need a stoppage here.


Come on, he´s nor trying nothing besides that.
No gnp, no submission, just keEping him on the ground.

BORING!!!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Gyser said:


> People think this is boring, and I can understand that, but Fitch's wrestling and control on the ground is amazing.
> 
> Alves is going to need a stoppage here.


Completely agree- Alves needs to come out guns blazing.



Dakota? said:


> God Fitch is a boring fighter..... him vs GSP would be such a snoozefest....


I guess you missed the first fight huh?


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

rcboxer1 said:


> lol! Is it not worth watching?


no tbh.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

This fight is not at all what I thought it would be....Fitch has improved so much you can't blame him, even though the fight isn't that fun to watch.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Walker said:


> Completely agree- Alves needs to come out guns blazing.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you missed the first fight huh?


I did miss it, that said i still think it would be boring.... neither of em try and do anything on the ground.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Michael Carson said:


> Actually, his fight against GSP was quite exciting.
> 
> However, he fights a lot like GSP, only not as fast or explosive, so he's like a slower version of GSP, which isn't a good thing in the exciting department.


Which enabled GSP to turn Fitch's face into ground beef. Very exciting 5 round fight, hopefully GSP will stop him the second time around


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Bobby you might be right here!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Dakota? said:


> I did miss it, that said i still think it would be boring.... neither of em try and do anything on the ground.


I suggest you watch it... what you 'think' it would be and what it was are two completely different things.

No disrespect intended... just urging you to watch it. You're missing out otherwise.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Dakota? said:


> I did miss it, that said i still think it would be boring.... neither of em try and do anything on the ground.



Try watching the first fight before talking about it then and you'll realize how bad it looks to make that statement.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Dakota? said:


> I did miss it, that said i still think it would be boring.... neither of em try and do anything on the ground.


Pictures are worth 1000 words


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

AmdM said:


> Come on, he´s nor trying nothing besides that.
> No gnp, no submission, just keEping him on the ground.
> 
> BORING!!!


He's playing to his strenghts dude, he knows he can win fights with these TD's and top control, it isn't always the most pretty but it wins him fights, infact it wins him pretty much all his fights. No different to GSP, he's just slower.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Last time I bet on Alves, never know if the guy is going to show up in good enough shape at this weight.


----------



## RyanRFC (May 30, 2010)

Should be 30-27s all-round for Fitch. Boring tactic but it gets the job done, I guess.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

Fitch by UD


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

30-27 Fitch. Not all that competitive, actually. Thiago was outclassed, outworked, outdone.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

No interview for the winner of the co main event? What the f*ck is that shit?


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Fitch, Kos and GSP can all huge each other and make a train out of it...


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

meh at least i was right with all fights 
Not that exciting, but he did what he needed to do.
Dont see him winning against GSP anyway.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

That fight was not fun to watch.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Jon Fitch is the Neutral Zone Trap of MMA...... Effective and will get you a win.... but boring to watch.... 

i will say Jon is tough as hell and is talented..... but hes like watching paint dry... another dry hump to victory....


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

no need for interview. **** is just that ****-no need for a recap.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes! Fitch just evened out my vBookie Nelson loss!


----------



## NoSlickRemarks (Feb 6, 2010)

I know people that literally fell asleep during that exciting war...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That was the most exciting Fitch decision in recent memory. Alves and his weight, being at 'death's door' Rogan says ad nauseum, but I give the credit to Fitch.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow tough crowd. As soon as Fitch got a hold of Alves in that 3rd round, a section of the crowd started booing.

What really puzzles me is why Fitch gets so much hate for something that people love GSP for? They fight pretty much the exact same game. Fitch gets boos, whereas GSP gets a whole lot of love. . . I just dont get it :confused02:


----------



## out 4 the count (Oct 13, 2008)

I can appreciate his style, but god damn it's so boring to watch.

Had £10 riding on Alves there and it was so painful just watching Fitch dry hump me out of my money.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

my eyes got heavy. no joke.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Wow tough crowd. As soon as Fitch got a hold of Alves in that 3rd round, a section of the crowd started booing.
> 
> What really puzzles me is why Fitch gets so much hate for something that people love GSP for? They fight pretty much the exact same game. Fitch gets boos, whereas GSP gets a whole lot of love. . . I just dont get it :confused02:


The lack of an accent.


----------



## out 4 the count (Oct 13, 2008)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Wow tough crowd. As soon as Fitch got a hold of Alves in that 3rd round, a section of the crowd started booing.
> 
> What really puzzles me is why Fitch gets so much hate for something that people love GSP for? They fight pretty much the exact same game. Fitch gets boos, whereas GSP gets a whole lot of love. . . I just dont get it :confused02:


GSP is on another level completely.

Look at the faces of his opponents after their fights. GSP is exciting because he fucks people up, Fitch just humps.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Zzzzzzzzz, that was pretty boring! Thiago looked like he'd struggle to bench 40lbs! When is he gonna realize cutting that much weight is gonna screw him on fight night?!


----------



## Benge (Mar 8, 2008)

Gyser said:


> He's playing to his strenghts dude, he knows he can win fights with these TD's and top control, it isn't always the most pretty but it wins him fights, infact it wins him pretty much all his fights. No different to GSP, he's just slower.


Difference is GSP is the Champion and as the Champion, he usually plays it safe. When GSP is not the Champion, he goes for the win/finish and puts on exciting fights. Fitch is different, because his "I'm going to hug you to death" strategy is the only way he EVER fights.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man Alves did not look like he wanted to be there. He looked like he was mentally broken before the opening bell.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

edlavis88 said:


> Zzzzzzzzz, that was pretty boring! Thiago looked like he'd struggle to bench 40lbs! When is he gonna realize cutting that much weight is gonna screw him on fight night?!


Its amazing how many risks people will take to try and have a size advantage. Although, I don't think Alves would fair too well at MW


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Wow tough crowd. As soon as Fitch got a hold of Alves in that 3rd round, a section of the crowd started booing.
> 
> What really puzzles me is why Fitch gets so much hate for something that people love GSP for? They fight pretty much the exact same game. Fitch gets boos, whereas GSP gets a whole lot of love. . . I just dont get it :confused02:


100% spot on.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Wow tough crowd. As soon as Fitch got a hold of Alves in that 3rd round, a section of the crowd started booing.
> 
> What really puzzles me is why Fitch gets so much hate for something that people love GSP for? They fight pretty much the exact same game. Fitch gets boos, whereas GSP gets a whole lot of love. . . I just dont get it :confused02:


GSP actually tries to finish fights... He throws strikes and goes for submissions. Fitch just humps legs and holds on for decisions. Alves was never in any danger whatsoever.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Wow tough crowd. As soon as Fitch got a hold of Alves in that 3rd round, a section of the crowd started booing.
> 
> What really puzzles me is why Fitch gets so much hate for something that people love GSP for? They fight pretty much the exact same game. Fitch gets boos, whereas GSP gets a whole lot of love. . . I just dont get it :confused02:


They also do it to Brock Lesnar even though Brock TKOs people on the ground....


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Thelegend said:


> no need for interview. **** is just that ****-no need for a recap.


Latest news. NYPD arrested today a serial rapist.
The suspect atacked his victims in dark alleys and huge then real tight, one of the victims stated "he just stood there hugging me, when he was done he pulled a cigar and smoke it. Im pretty shocked, since he made waste my time, at least he could have given me some action...".


----------



## Admz (Sep 15, 2009)

That fight was so boring, Jake Shields fell asleep watching it.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

420atalon said:


> GSP actually tries to finish fights... He throws strikes and goes for submissions. Fitch just humps legs and holds on for decisions. Alves was never in any danger whatsoever.


Fitch did try for two chokes


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

420atalon said:


> GSP actually tries to finish fights... He throws strikes and goes for submissions. Fitch just humps legs and holds on for decisions. Alves was never in any danger whatsoever.


Ah dude dont be absurd! GSP is happy to control the fight and not take risks. Fitch was attempting to get the rear naked on Alves, but with Alves' build (literally having no neck, its pretty hard.

Anyway, main event time. . . ciao


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Ah dude dont be absurd! GSP is happy to control the fight and not take risks. Fitch was attempting to get the rear naked on Alves, but with Alves' build (literally having no neck, its pretty hard.
> 
> Anyway, main event time. . . ciao


Kind of like how GSP was attempting to rip Dan Hardy's arm from its socket?

Both guys play it safe... what we do know, however, is that GSP _can_ leave his comfort zone. Can Fitch?


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

It amuses me to no end that people what to label a fighter as boring when his opponent goes into the fight knowing what Fitch is going to do and they still can't do anything to stop it yet only blame Fitch. Alves faced him before and still couldn't do anything- try working on what your opponent will do and actually come up with a gameplan to stop or counter it.

Alves is as much to blame for being able to do anything and IMO the fight was not boring at all.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Walker said:


> It amuses me to no end that people what to label a fighter as boring when his opponent goes into the fight knowing what Fitch is going to do and they still can't do anything to stop it yet only blame Fitch. Alves faced him before and still couldn't do anything- try working on what your opponent will do and actually come up with a gameplan to stop or counter it.
> 
> Alves is as much to blame for being able to do anything and IMO the fight was not boring at all.


i agree to a point.... but now look at Sonnen... he said the same thing, he said what he was gonna do and hes doing it and doing dammage and its exciting. fitch dry humps.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

JuggNuttz said:


> i agree to a point.... but now look at Sonnen... he said the same thing, he said what he was gonna do and hes doing it and doing dammage and its exciting. fitch dry humps.


There are 2 fighters in every fight and Alves was able to stand up and negate GSP's ground skills far better than he did tonight- he only has himself to blame.


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

gsp, koscheck, fitch, shields, are all the same , their strengths, weaknesses, and gameplan are the same , very few different aspects of each fighter stand out, lay and boring prey, i dont care about the ww division its all the same no matter who has the belt. THEY ARE ALL THE SAME, bring it!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

usernamewoman said:


> gsp, koscheck, fitch, shields, are all the same , their strengths, weaknesses, and gameplan are the same , very few different aspects of each fighter stand out, lay and boring prey, i dont care about the ww division its all the same no matter who has the belt. THEY ARE ALL THE SAME, bring it!


Nobody has to bring it- your post is utterly laughable on it's own.

BTW- it's "pray" not "prey" mmkay? :thumbsup:


----------



## Thermopyle (Jul 1, 2010)

Totally what I expected. I was worried that maybe Alves would be able to stuff some take downs and it would end up against the fence. But Fitch is just a beast.

Lay and pray. Come on. Not with Fitch. He's a grinder. Big difference.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Walker said:


> There are 2 fighters in every fight and Alves was able to stand up and negate GSP's ground skills far better than he did tonight- he only has himself to blame.


i dunno, i still disagree... while yes Fitch is a beast and can "impose his will" so to speak... its still a boring style. as tough as he is and and good as he is at what he does, i would rather watch just about anyone else but him. there are many other wrestlers whos fights are much much more fun to watch (Clay Guida, Matt Hughes, Chael Sonnen, Brock Lesner and Bobby Lashley to name a few).

and to say its also on the other guy... well why are many of Fitch's opponents other fights way more exciting, then when they fight Fitch? i do see where your comming from, but Fitch is almost always in a boring fight.... so i have to say its all on him and his grinding plodding style.

Edit: ill add Koscheck in there too.... as much as i hate Koscheck, his fights are much much more exciting and fun then Fitch. and they are training partners.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Good win, but seriously who wants to watch Fitch fight. Good athletes just win...great fighters finish with finality.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I thought the fight was awesome, and I will admit to my Fitch nut huggery, but Fitch did try to finish the fight. I kept saying "Deja Vu" as Fitch was going for the RNC on him again. Fitch is a grinder and while his style is not the most exciting it is very workman and takes dedication to keep going for the TD's and improving position the way Fitch does.

Some people like the way Lyoto fights but don't like Fitch's style. I am the exact opposite.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

The few takedowns that Fitch displayed were a thing of beauty though. It really is dissapointing that he has trouble finishing fights. IMO he has all the skills, but some things just always go wrong for him.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't see why Thiago struggles to make weight. He's really not that big. Yeah, he's thick but he's not that big of a WW. Wonder if he just doesn't know how to cut weight correctly. He would get killed at MW especially with his short reach. Fitch utilized his game plan perfectly, maybe not the most exciting but it worked. Also, Thiago didn't look right tonight for some reason. I expected alot more aggression from him but he just seemed off. Either way I think Fitch was gonna win but something just seemed off with him tonight. Maybe he didn't cut weight correctly as I stated previously.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

I dont think that fitch just tries to lnp. He has his hands full to wrestle his opponent down and just isnt able to punch much.
Dont know what do to with alves. He gets outwrestled easily, he cant make the weightcut although not beeing the strongest. Plus, his standup isnt that good like it once seemed to be.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Yawn. Again.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Man waited four years to see an exact repeat practically...

It's time Alves moves back to MW. He was too lethargic.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Okay, did anyone see the interview where Dana said Fitch is "definitely in the mix"? What the f*ck? Friday he said that the winner would get a shot at GSP/Kos, now he does this shit. What the hell, Dana?


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Okay, did anyone see the interview where Dana said Fitch is "definitely in the mix"? What the f*ck? Friday he said that the winner would get a shot at GSP/Kos, now he does this shit. What the hell, Dana?


It shouldn't surprise you that Dana isn't a man of his word.


----------

